# 125g: Fronts + phenochilis & cyrtocara moori?



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to combine some fish and don't have time to do the research - long story...

Can I leave a Placidochromis Phenochilus trio (1M:2F) F:3" and M:5" and 4 adult cyrtocara moori 3-5" in a 125gal and add a young colony of Frontosa's (6or7)2.5-4" to this 125?

See any glaring problems with this? the fronts are the smallest of all of them... I am in a rush that cant be helped unfortunately...


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i think u will be ok short term if u are in a pinch. just make sure the fronts are getting food. the fronts eat near or off bottom of tank. the phenos and moorii will eat most of it before it gets down to them. just wanna say again that this will only work short term!


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

It can work with fronts, just make sure you have plenty of hiding spots, I would like to see your fish in a larger tank, but I think it can work. Cool idea.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

sumthinfishy: why short term only? cuz the fronts will starve you mean?

cichliddoc: a 125g is too small for 6 fronts? cuz 72" is as big as I'm "allowed" to go!! lol


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i think they wont get enough to eat, and as they get bigger a 125 is to small for 6-7 fronts plus the other fish.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

sumthinfishy said:


> i think they wont get enough to eat, and as they get bigger a 125 is to small for 6-7 fronts plus the other fish.


What size tank are your fronts in? (how many?)


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

sumthinfishy said:


> i think they wont get enough to eat, and as they get bigger a 125 is to small for 6-7 fronts plus the other fish.


Actually, other then competing for food, they should be fine in a 125gal. All the front breeders I've read from recommend 125g for 12 fronts. Even this site. I was mainly concerned with the mix of fish I had listed (not the tank size) If it becomes a problem 10 years down the road and they are 12" fish, I may have to sell them off - lol! 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cyphomaniacs.php

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/f ... g_kong.php

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c_frontosa.php


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

no need to get defensive. just my opinion. i'm just trying to help based on my experiences. good luck and have fun


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i also would like to point out that i said it was to small for front plus the other fish not just fronts


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I have cyrtocara Blue Dolphins and Frontosas. I had plans in housing them in the same tank. But decided against this. Not because of 'food' issues as discussed above.

Instead I have the Blue Dolphins in a 125 and the Fronts in another 125.

Reason ....

Find the Blue Dolphins get a bit rowdy and aggressive when spawning. They love to fight/chase during this time. Surprisingly, it is not so much fighting between the males.....but the females constantly bitch and fight. Once this happens, these females get out of control and create chaos in the tank.

I believe this unruly behavior will be too stressful for the laid back Fronts. In fact this behavior was too much for a male Taiwan Reef and Blue Ahli that they ended up with bloat.

I had to eliminate one of the 'she-male' Blue Dolphins as she was even chasing other male peacocks/haps in the tank which were bigger than her.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

sumthinfishy said:


> no need to get defensive. just my opinion. i'm just trying to help based on my experiences. good luck and have fun


Sumthinfishy: no no... not defensive at all  I put a smiley face above so it wouldn't sound "cranky" : ) That's the bad part about these forums, its hard to hear the tone of a post. I really appreciate you responding and if I could get a bigger tank, I would build an acrylic tank the size of my basement and snorkel in it!! Wouldn't that be so cool??!!

Chopsteeks: So about those Blue Dolphins... I still have a few of the more timid peacocks left from my hap/peacock grouping : a single protomelas insignis, one lone dolphin, a sunshine, and a german red - these are all seeming to get along... so maybe if I refrain from adding those other blue dolphins, the single one will be fine with the fronts... The fronts are currently in with cyps, multi's, julies, & featherfins so they are used to 'some' other fish...


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

beachTran...

I believe so...let me share further my experience with the Blue Dolphins...and Fronts.

When I started with the Blue Dolphins, I started with a colony of 2M and 5F. The 2 males were cool in 125 as very early on, who was dominant and sub-dominant was established.

With the females, very early on, 2 of the biggest females fought with all the hoopla including lip locking. After a month or so, this did not stop and the bigger female started chasing everyone in the tank except the 2M Blue Dolphins. So I took her out.

It was calm for a while, but now the other aggressive female started chasing the sub-dominant male, but this time with the help of the dominant male. But after the spawning excitement, calm has come back.

I feel this type of spawning behavior was too much with my Fronts who are 6-8 inches and I have six of them. Too much activity in a 125 gallon.

*To answer your question --- yes try it with your dolphin or even 2 as their personalities might be different than mine... but keep a close eye.*

BTW --- tank mates for my Fronts include the following (no issues):

* 1. Male Insigus --- 6"
* 2. Male Ruby Red --- 4"
3. Male Tangerine Tiger --- 7"
4. Male Red Kandango Borleyi --- 5"
5. Usisya Flavescent --- 1M 3F ---- 3"-5"
6. Male Azureus --- 5"

(Already shopping for a 180 or 250 gallon tank as it is getting pretty crowded as they have grown up a bit since I started)

Hoping this helps.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

no hard feelings beachtan. it is hard sometimes to detect how things ate expressed without being face to face. i am here to try and help. sorry i misread. i hope it sll works out. i've had mixes in the past that shouldnt have worked but did. it depends on many variables. as long as u keep an eye on the situation that way u can remove if and when neccessary. keep us posted


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Save the Fronts for when they can eventually have a125 to themselves. My 8 fronts make my 220 look small!


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Chopsteeks: I have the one dolphin already in the 125g, and the other 3 in a 60gal. I pulled a few batches of fry from them out of the 60gal, but then sold one to someone and accidentally mustve sold my only female cuz I've had no fry since and they appear to be all males left. Maybe I should just sell those off.... I don't want trouble for the fronts. And WOW!! your stocklist is SO close to mine!!
insignis = I have one
ruby red = my german red
redfin borleyi kandango = I have one
flavescent = my sunshine 
azeurus = my electric blue ahli (yeah, I forgot to mention two of those, and a white knight ahli but I will likely sell these)
Apparently we have the same likes in fish!

Sumthinfishy: thanks ; ) I will post some pics when I get it all situated. We had damage to our home and the whole lower level had to be gutted. That's where my fishroom is too-ugh, such a huge mess. So the moving of the 125g showtank is gonna be quite an issue. have to drain & move it off the cut square of carpet its stuck on and onto sliders on concrete - move to another room for painting & carpet & trim, then BACK up onto the carpet and onto carpet sliders back to its final place. And I am a weakling so I don't know how this is gonna go!! lol

Floridagirl: well, I have already had the fronts for about 6 months in a 75 gal, so too late! haha! I'm looking to give them more space. I've kept really large Oscars but only a pair in a 55gal. The fronts don't seem to swim around much even now. Do they change as they get bigger? they fight more or something? I could sell the large Malawi peacocks/haps, but I love them and would really like to keep them as long as possible....


----------

